# MSInfo Document



## pcmagic (Nov 24, 2005)

ive got a MSInfo Document file and i dont know how to open it .. What program do i need to open this MSInfo Document  Thanks


----------



## kof2000 (Nov 24, 2005)

right click open with, notepad.


----------

